# National 240SX Convention: Speedtrial: Day 3



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

Here are some photos of the National 240SX Convention: Speedtrial: Day 3










National 240SX Convention: Speed Trial event coverage by onlineshowoff.com 

OH MY GOD! WE FLIPPED OVER!!  (VIDEO CLIP) :shocked: 

Okay, we didn't but it really looks like it. We ran when all the real drivers were at lunch! MUHAHAHAHA!


----------

